

How We Became Profitable in 3 Years - bevenky
https://www.plivo.com/blog/three-key-lessons-on-how-we-became-profitable-in-3-years/?hn=true

======
larrydag
Per Lesson 3. Opening a Restaurant. I've spent 4 years in the restaurant
business. I did not own a restaurant but I did pretty much everything else. I
would highly caution anyone going into the restaurant business. The profit
margins are very low and requires a lot of manual labor (even if you are a
manager).

If you want to be successful in food I would offer this advice 1) Understand
your food niche so that you can market it effectively. There is so much
competition. Know what your customers will want. 2) Minimize labor impact. I
really like the family-owned model as all your labor is family members. They
will have the best interest of the restaurant at heart too. 3) Have a sound
business plan. Estimate costs, revenues, and food inventories. Plan for short
term and long term. Setup goals and when you don't reach those goals make
changes. Always continuously improve your brand.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Would you suggest doing a brewery or food truck instead? Food truck seems like
much less capital at risk, and a brewery has much, much higher margins.

~~~
zheshishei
I would suggest reading through these articles. Brewing and Food trucks each
have their pros and cons, but there's a lot more to both of them than you may
think.

Brewery:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7375043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7375043)
Food Truck:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5376402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5376402)

------
idlewords
The three key lessons all seem to come down to chest-bumping with one's fellow
bros after another raging all-nighter.

~~~
sologoub
Not really seeing where you got this from. So far, what I got out of this is
mostly inline with many other start-up/business advise: \- Passion is very
important and helps you succeed by not letting you give up too soon. \- Team
cohesion is extremely important, doubly so in remote teams. \- If you provide
value to customers, customers will pay

None of these are new and groundbreaking, but they are sound insights and
sharing ones story about it helps others relate to them.

------
kumarski
The story of dumplings and potatoes is intriguing.

I've always been curious, what happens to waste vegetable oil in India?

Is it simply thrown down the drain?

------
jitnut
Inspiring read Venky! Good that your Momo store didn't took off :-)

